# Cold Smoke Reflections



## gavin16 (Dec 17, 2016)

Afternoon Folks,

I've been meaning to post some of my most recent smokes within the past few weeks ago, just seems like I always get distracted.  Today's forecast has called for -5[sup]oF[/sup], with a windchill down to a pleasant -33[sup]o[/sup]F.  At least mother nature was gracious enough to give us a few inches of snow to go along with that.  Any who! It boils down to being the perfect day to reflect on some cold smoking magic, which I have become officially addicted to.  Anyone want to take a gander at how many cheese sticks are in the smoker? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Snapchat-9039440906317377929.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Oct 10, 2016


















20161208_140039.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Dec 17, 2016


















Snapchat-1299431191.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Dec 17, 2016


















Snapchat-1150708315.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Dec 17, 2016






Oddly enough when I smoked these a couple Wednesday's ago I actually had to turn my MES 40 ON to make sure the cheese was THAWED OUT!  It was also below 0 at that time.... Smoked them for 6 hours with Todd's Pitmaster's Choice & Pecan. Patted dry and put in ziplock bags, normally I'll vacuum seal if I know they won't be consumed too soon.  This batch went to my buddy's back in my college town, who graduated this past weekend. While these cheese sticks are a pain to unwrap individually and take forever, they are so dang good and easy to pull out of the bag to eat on a daily basis! Best part about this mailbox mod is that I can have some cheese that night or the morning after, and it still tastes delicious! No wait/resting times! 

Enjoy!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice looking cheese. Very nice of you to send to your buddys. I have been snacking on some pepper jack this afternoon, yum!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2016)

Great color on that cheese!

Al


----------

